# Cosmo's girls are a month old! More pics!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The babies are growing out really nice and big! 

Ruby is a chunky little baby and is a spoiled brat! I think she thinks she is more dog than goat because whenever we go out to her she wiil run to us wagging her tail and will sit like a dog and let us pet her. And if we squat down to her level she will quickly jump right into our laps and lay down like a lap dog. :laugh: We love her so much.  She is definetely the sweetest baby we have had. 

Diamonds is also very friendly, but not to the extent that her sister is. She is not as chunky as Ruby, but is at least 2 inches taller and is longer bodied. 

Here a some pictures from about a week ago, it has been raining a lot so we haven't had that much of a chance to get more recent pictures.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

They are both precious!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

Love them!! So cute!
What personalities too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

Very nice.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

:drool: oh heavens,, what chunky girls and too cute with the setting and cuddling.. Pretty babys..  I have the boer breed also,,and yours are very nice..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

Yes, I love the boer breed, with long ears and muscular bodies! We started with 2 percentage little goats, and have been hooked ever since!

I especially love the springtime when all of the babies are being born. It is always fun to watch them play and jump all over the place!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

Awe.. I love your goats.. So chubby and happy. They sure have personality. I studied the whole bunch of ours yesterday and their behaviors. I think we know which ones we are keeping. I am not sure I can part with our tiniest littlest goat of the bunch because of her sweet personality even if she isnt the best looking.. I think I am keeping her for her smarts. We just love looking at your goats.. so cute in looks and personality.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

I really wish you were closer so I could get a doeling from you sometime.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

They are gorgeous!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

I see you are taking very good care of my little doe :wink: 
Just kidding, they are def. growing well!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

They are precious! Ruby is so cute!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

Thanks everyone! 

I am very happy with their growth. So far they are pretty much our fastest growing kids yet. I can't wait to see how they will do in a show. We are planning to take them to at least 1 show in May and then maybe another one and July.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

What beautiful and huge babies! 
I love all the goat breeds that I have seen so far, but mine heart belongs to the Boers for sure.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

What adorable little chubs!  Just makes me want to snuggle them!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

Yes, they are very cuddle-able! (Is that a word?) :wink:

Here are some updated pics from today! They are 6 weeks old now!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo's girls are a month old!*

Ruby doing what she does best!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute! love the last pic!


----------

